# Lolly Buck Farm Video



## OptimO (Mar 29, 2011)

During the 2010 archery season I followed my buddy around on some of his hunts trying to capture him shooting a mature buck on film. He hunts on an old apple farm that hasn't been worked for several years and has become extremely overgrown... its prime deer habitat. We seen a ton of deer and had a lot of fun so I decided to create a short video clip of our adventures on Lolly buck Farm.

DEER VIDEO>> 



<a href=


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk OptimO from the cold (16 degrees) but clear Colorado Mountains

Film'in hunts can be quite the challenge sometimes but always fun.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Always nice to have deer running around even if you do not get a shot...thats why it is called hunting.

I find that bahhing like a sheep draws bucks in very well...Have to be loud enough doing it, I have never had them run off perhaps not pay attention but never fearing the sound. I just use my voice.

Welcome and thank you for sharing the footage....stop by some more. You guys into fishing steel head or salmon ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice first post OptimO, welcome to the forum.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW....enjoyed watching the fox stalk !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool video. Welcome !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice video!


----------

